# Best swirls removal product by hand



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello everybody.
Which product do you believe is the best in order to remove swirls by hand from a 5 year old car that has never been polished again?


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

SRP is often good at FILLING swirls by hand.
I've never attempted to remove them by hand, seems a lot of hard work to me lol!


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Gtechniq P1. I've found it to be pretty good at removing swirls.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

That's right mate
I have used SRP in order to FILL swirls, but the problem is that after 1-2 months swirls are starting again to show...
What about Megs Ultimate Compound or GTechniq P1 Nanocomposite Polish ?
Or something else that I havent read using by hand...


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

ride_to_die said:


> Gtechniq P1. I've found it to be pretty good at removing swirls.


Oh thanks mate!!
I was posting at the time you have just posted that


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there any threads with results from the p1? Seems like something has caught my eye


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Meaning that GTechniq P1 Nanocomposite Polish surely has results?


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a thread on DW where someone has posted their results from using the product by hand.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm, sounds interesting!
I will try to find it mate.
Thanks a lot

P.S: If someone knows that thread please post the link


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

heres the official gtechniq video from youtube






need arms like popeye to do a whole car with p1 though!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say look to hide the swirls if doing by hand an odd bit of marring or light scratch then yes a hand job would be good...:lol:

But if you want to remove the swirls then machine job, a cheap orbital like the silverline would be cheapest way in to that.

As stated the P1 comes out well but i would go machine route or hide them with BH autobalm or blackhole as you have already had a go with srp you could stick with that.
Till funds permit a machine purchase.:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I literally JUST watched that video. I thought it looked easier than I thought.
If I did it, I'd probably stick to a panel at a time.
On my iPhone so couldn't see fully whether all swirls were gone (seemed that way).


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

P1 really seems to do a good job!
What about first using 2-3 times P1 or SwirlX by hand to remove swirls & then 2-3-4 times SRP to fill the rest of the swirls?
I dont know, I am just asking you..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

This may be of use to you...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105075


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stefstef said:


> P1 really seems to do a good job!
> What about first using 2-3 times P1 or SwirlX by hand to remove swirls & then 2-3-4 times SRP to fill the rest of the swirls?
> I dont know, I am just asking you..


if you use p1, worked properly by hand like that vid, you wont need scratch x.. and there will only be deep scratches or deep swirling left after that srp wont do much with..

what your saying above is overkill imo


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Silverline orbital a Smaller backing plate few pads and some P1...:thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> what your saying above is overkill imo


Excuse me I dont understand...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

stefstef said:


> Excuse me I dont understand...


Too much work you are only hiding them other than the reduction or removal with the P1.
The P1 will do the trick or should do but so long winded by hand.
You can simply hide them or work them out a machine would be best for timely removal and if any deeper scratches could be reduced with the machine.
One thing to note that swirl removal can then show up RDS random deep scratches that were hidden by the swirls deflecting the light.

Silver is a very forgiving colour for defects though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stefstef said:


> Excuse me I dont understand...


by overkill i mean, your doing too much..

theres no need to do 2-3 times of p1 and 2-3-4 times of SRP by hand.

if done correctly you should only need to do p1 once, and srp once.

also theres no benefits to layering SRP 2-3-4 times. as its slightly abrasive, so each layer would remove most if not all of the fillers from the previous layer.

hence, overkill... doing more than necessary. (wasn't meant in any type of offensive way btw, trying to help :thumb


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

So it is better to use SRP (3-4 times by hand) in order to fill the swirls!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> by overkill i mean, your doing too much..
> 
> theres no need to do 2-3 times of p1 and 2-3-4 times of SRP by hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate
Now I understand the complete meaning! :thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Heard good things about Menzerna PO203S, by hand. Much cheaper too.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

^ cheaper than P1, I meant to say ^


Another consideration is: what’s the best applicator?


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Car Key said:


> Another consideration is: what's the best applicator?


Hmmm, good question...


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Probably I ll try with SwirlX in the beggining in a small area in order to see the result
If the result is satisfactory, I ll continue to the rest of the car
Then I ll use SRP (2-3 times) and finally wax it!


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would use ultimate compound instead of swirl x. I tried it by hand a few weeks back on a car, It gave a really nice finish, there were still some of the deeper swirls that were left. But applied polish and PBBH on top and it looked awesome, finished with megs 16.

A week later tried Ultimate compound with a DAS6 and the finish was unbelievable, any swirls that were still there after the first go, were removed by just working the area one more time after.

Awesome product, Megs also claim that it can be used everyday for an entire year and you will still have lacquer left on your car. I am very impressed with it.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

What is PBBH mate?
I tried yesterday, 1 hand SwirlX & 2 Hands SRP
The result is very good, but still have some swirls.
Probably I ll try by the end of the month or the beginning of May 1-2 hands of Ultimate Compound or I ll by a DA !
Dont forget this :
http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28407


----------



## pete911 (Apr 19, 2011)

The results looks impressive for only a few seconds of work. Granted it was on only a very small area.....

I'm very new to this and need to get some swirls out of a car I have just bought. Looks like the swirls were put in by a machine polisher. Is there a thread somewhere that explains polishing and which grade of polish to select etc.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

PBBH = Poor Boys BlackHole, it's a glaze for dark cars. Has excellent filling capabilities especially when applied by machine.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

I am going to be having my first go machine polishing with a rotary over the bank holiday hopefully with some P1 and some other bits and bobs but i do have a similar foam pad to the ones sold on Gtechniq so could also do a test with the P1 if that would help?

The car has a ton of swirl marks so would be good to see what P1 can do by hand.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

i dont know about best, however ive found this to perform quite well Farecla Swirl Remover


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Car Key said:


> ^ cheaper than P1, I meant to say ^
> 
> Another consideration is: what's the best applicator?


*Hand Polishing *

Will require patience and a lot of 'elbow grease' but in some circumstances adequate results can be obtained

Hand polishing is necessary around door handles, especially those that are recessed, around badges and emblems and around trim and panel edges, once masking tape has been removed and water drainage channel in trunk and hood.

The application of detailing products with a random orbital has the advantage of ensuring an even pressure and constant contact speed, mimicking free hand motion but at a far greater speed and a greatly reduced physical effort. By allowing the weight and the random motion of the machine do the work, thus ensuring that the product is applied in a thin even layer, and will allow products to get embedded deeper into the paint film surface's porosity.

As a caveat I would say that very little correction can be accomplished by hand polishing, this is especially true with 'hard' clear coat finishes (CeramiClear) these is due to the fact that your hand can only move so fast and apply only so much pressure, either of which cannot be maintained over time.

Plus you're going to feel numb for a week if you try and polish an entire car by hand. What can be accomplished however is with the use of an abrasive all-in-one type product to remove defects such as surface water spots, oxidation, etc.

_GtechniqP1 Nanocomposite Polish -_ for normal paintwork correction P1 produces great finishes both by machine and by hand

_Autoglym's Super Resin Polish_ (especially suited to older 'soft' paint); a polish, glaze, and a synthetic wax in one easy to use, gentle formula, for the removal of oxidation and light surface marks, and it will also 'fill' in some of the deeper marks, creating a visually stunning appearance.

_Iz Einszett Paint Polish-_ will bring the dullest finishes back to life with a lack of effort that will surprise you.

_Meguiar's ScratchX 2.0- _for isolated scratch and scuff removal, This new formula has been specifically developed for hand application to quickly remove isolated scratches, fingernail marks, paint transfer and parking lot scuffs. Unique micro-abrasives correct these defects fast

Product application: use a soft foam applicator and work a small section (18 x 18 -inch) working the product into paint. This will provide the paint with a deep high gloss

*CCS Euro Foam Polish Applicators -* are available in three grades; White is for general polishing, Orange - used to remove light to moderate swirls, Red - designed specifically for the application of waxes, sealants, and glazes and has no cut or cleaning ability. These foam pads allow you to match polishes to the appropriate foam variety, just as you'd do if you were applying the products with a polisher. Now you can get better results by hand because the applicator is enhancing the performance of the product


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I've the hand version of LC CSS and they are just great.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Megs ScratchX 2.0's mine the other weekend after Tardis rewash, wasn't too much effort to be fair with the AS blue sponge pad.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have P1 and as yet I have only used it on the roof of my Focus and it was quite hard work, you have to consider that in the video it is used on a very small area. Having said that the results were impressive and as with most things you only get out what you put in.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

The results after one hand of SwirlX & 2 hands of SRP are quite impressive *BUT*, there are still swirls
I don't thing so that exists a product that can "remove" swirls by hand.
The only solution is trying a DA


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

which 3M pad should i use with P1


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry but we are posting views concerning removing swirls by hand here..


----------

